# Weirdest BLD attempt ever



## Jude (May 22, 2008)

Attempted a blindfold solve earlier and the finished cube looked like this:







At first I thought I'd just switched yellow+ white centres somehow, but that would also reverse red+orange or blue+green centres, and all the corners are correct relative to the centres... the only explanation I can think of is that I memoed the entire solve thinking white was on top when it was on bottom :\

Heh, any ideas at what happened?


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2008)

Nice solve! That's awesome. I think you memorized with wrong side up.


----------



## Stefan (May 22, 2008)

Chukk said:


> all the corners are correct relative to the centres


Um... what?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

I was about to congratulate you on being able to completely ignore the centers while doing BLD. But then I tried it myself and realized that if you start with the cube upside down (and with your expected front as the front - a z2 from your normal orientation), you wind up with just 4 centers wrong, and the rest of the cube solved. It's quite a challenge to do - try it! If you get it right, you'll have UDLR centers wrong, and the rest is solved.

So it appears you paid attention somehow to the centers you saw (the LR centers, probably) while memorizing corners, but not while memorizing edges. Interesting.


----------



## Jude (May 22, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > all the corners are correct relative to the centres
> ...


I mean correct relative to the F/B/L/R centres.. like, the Yellow/orange/green corner for example is with the green and orange faces, but since I had the cube upside-down (I normally solve with white on toP) they're incorrectly oriented (and with white instead of yellow)...

And yeah Mike, I'm not sure how I didn't notice that green was on the left not the right (I normally solve with white on top, orange on front.. this solve I solved with yellow on top and orange on front).. and for some reason paid attention to that but not the yellow and white centres... It's really confusing


----------

